# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ρίνγκνεκ ή κοκατίλ;

## Kiriaki

Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια!!!δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι να κανω.βρηκα και ενα κοκατιλ που θα το ταιζω εγω στο χερι κ δεν ξερω ποιο να παρω...  ::

----------


## Niva2gr

Εμένα 55 ευρώ μου φαίνεται ύποπτη τιμή για τόσο νεαρό ρίγκνεκ. Γιατί το πουλάει η κοπέλα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι άρρωστο;

Εγώ πάντως, αν είχα να επιλέξω μεταξύ μικρού ρίγκνεκ και μικρού κοκατίλ θα διάλεγα το κοκατίλ. Δεν χρειάζεται να το ταϊσεις εσύ για να γίνει ήμερο. Απο τη στιγμή που θα το πάρεις αφού συμπληρώσει τους 2 μήνες θα εξημερωθεί πάρα πολύ εύκολα και γρήγορα. Και έτσι θα αποφύγεις τα πολύ πιθανά ατυχήματα.

----------


## Kiriaki

Δεν το γνωριζω αυτο να σου πω την αληθεια!οσο για το κοκατιλ θα ηθελα πολυ να περασω αυτην την εμπειρια να το ταισω εγω η ιδια!τι εννοεις τα πιθανα ατυχηματα?

----------


## Niva2gr

Οι νεοσσοί χρειάζονται σταθερές τιμές θερμοκρασίας και υγρασίας, προσοχή στη σύσταση της κρέμας, τεράστια προσοχή στο πώς θα βάλεις τη σύριγγα για να το ταϊσεις, και πολύ σχολαστική καθαριότητα στα πάντα. Επίσης χρειάζονται τάισμα σχεδόν ανα 4 ώρες, πράγμα που σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορείς να λείπεις παραπάνω απο το σπίτι. Ένας νεοσσός μπορεί να πεθάνει απο μιά απλή μόλυνση. Ένα αδέξιο τάισμα μπορεί να προκαλέσει τραυματισμό του προλοβού, που μπορεί να αποδειχθεί μοιραίος σε αυτή την ηλικία. Οι γονείς, μαζί με την τροφή που δίνουν στα μωρά τους, τους δίνουν και αντισώματα μέσω του σάλιου τους. Αυτό φυσικά δεν γίνεται όταν ταϊζουμε εμείς νεοσσούς στο χέρι, γεγονός που αυξάνει πολύ τον κίνδυνο.
Απο την στιγμή που, ιδιαίτερα τα κοκατίλ, είναι πολυ κοινωνικά και εύκολα στην εκπαίδευση, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ρισκάρουμε τη ζωή του πουλιού. Εκτός βέβαια αν το έχουν απορρίψει οι γονείς του και το ταϊζουμε στο χέρι για να μην πεθάνει.

----------


## Kiriaki

Σε ποιες περιπτωσεις μολυνεται ενας νεοσσος?Και τι πρεπει να κανω ετσι ωστε να μην παθει το οτιδηποτε?

----------


## Kiriaki

Καλησπερα σας,συγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω..τελικα αποφασισα θα παρω μπλε ringneck αλλα διαβαζω εδω μερικα φορουμ κ με εχουν φοβησει λιγο οτι δεν ειναι ευκολα πουλια οτι δεν εξημερωνονται  ευκολα η μπορει κ να μην εξημερωθουν η να μην σε εμπιστευτουν ποτε και ολα αυτα με εχουν φοβησει!!τι ισχυει στην πραγματικοτητα?επειδη θελω να τον εξημερωσω και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει πρεπει να τον ταιζω μεσα στο κλουβι.αν με φοβαται κ δεν με πλησιαζει να φαει αν τον αφησω νηστικο θα ερθει κοντα μου να φαει η ουτε αυτο μπορει να μην πετυχει?εσεις τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?τι τροφη πρεπει να του δινω με το χερι?θα το παρω 3 μηνων και απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι δυσκολο να ξερω το φυλλο του παρα μονο με dna.

----------


## vassilis29

Το ότι το πουλάκι θα είναι τόσο μικρό σου δίνει μεγάλες πιθανότητες να το εξημερώσεις. Όσο δύσκολο και αν ειναι καποιο είδος στην εκπαίδευση, εσύ θα έχεις το ατού ότι απο τριών μηνών θα είναι στα χέρια σου και σιγά σιγά με την αγάπη και την φροντίδα σου είμαι σίγουρος πως θα καταφέρεις να κερδίσεις την εμπιστοσύνη του!

----------


## vagelis76

> Καλησπερα σας,συγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω..τελικα αποφασισα θα παρω μπλε ringneck αλλα διαβαζω εδω μερικα φορουμ κ με εχουν φοβησει λιγο οτι δεν ειναι ευκολα πουλια οτι δεν εξημερωνονται  ευκολα η μπορει κ να μην εξημερωθουν η να μην σε εμπιστευτουν ποτε και ολα αυτα με εχουν φοβησει!!τι ισχυει στην πραγματικοτητα?επειδη θελω να τον εξημερωσω και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει πρεπει να τον ταιζω μεσα στο κλουβι.αν με φοβαται κ δεν με πλησιαζει να φαει αν τον αφησω νηστικο θα ερθει κοντα μου να φαει η ουτε αυτο μπορει να μην πετυχει?εσεις τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?τι τροφη πρεπει να του δινω με το χερι?θα το παρω 3 μηνων και απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι δυσκολο να ξερω το φυλλο του παρα μονο με dna.


Το κάθε πουλί είναι ξεχωριστό και με το δικό του χαρακτήρα....άρα κανένας δε μπορει να σου εξοφλείσει  οτι θα εξημερωθεί ή όχι.Αν εσύ διαθέσεις χρόνο με υπομονή και πολύ αγάπη σίγουρα θα καταφέρεις κατι....και αυτό το κάτι είναι η εμπιστοσύνη που θα κερδίσεις από το πουλί.
Αν το αφήσεις νηστικό για να έρθει κοντα σου είναι λάθος κίνηση και θεωρείτε για μενα κακοποίηση του ζώου η στέρηση τροφής για να το αναγκάσουμε να μας πλησιάσει.....του προσφέρουμε διάφορες λυχουδιές και όταν βρούμε πια του αρέσει πάρα πολύ...την εκμεταλλευόμαστε.

----------


## Kiriaki

Αρχικα σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας.Αυτες οι λιχουδιες τι μπορει να ειναι?Πηγα και ειδα εναν τριων μηνων κ με το που το πλησιασα σπαρταρουσε σαν τρελλο...

----------


## vagelis76

Ε δε θα έτρεχε στην αγκαλιά σου βρε κιόλας.....είπα με υπομονή και επιμονή θα καταφέρεις πράγματα.
Λιχουδιές  είναι το καθετί παραπάνω από τη πάγια και καθημερινή τροφή που του παρέχεις....και αυτή μπορεί να είναι κάποιο φρουτάκι,τσαμπί από κεχρί,κάποιος ξηρός καρπός ή ακόμα και κάποιο παιχνιδάκι που του αρέσει να παίζει...

----------


## Kiriaki

Ωραια..και ποια ειναι η καταλληλοτερη τροφη για τριων μηνων ringneck?

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Το ring neck είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι η είναι άγριο;Έχει απογαλακτιστεί δηλαδή τρώει μόνο του;

----------


## vagelis76

> Ωραια..και ποια ειναι η καταλληλοτερη τροφη για τριων μηνων ringneck?


.Υπάρχουν ειδικά μείγματα τροφών συσκευασμένα που αντιστοιχούν σε κάθε ειδος και ανάλογα το μεγεθος του παπαγαλου....ή και ανάλογα τη καταγωγή του(αυστραλιανοί-αφρικανικοί) και φυσικά τις βρίσκεις σε όλα τα πετ σοπ...
Συγγνώμη Κυριακή αλλα έχεις τρομερά κενα σε ότι αφορά τους παπαγάλους και ετοιμάζεσαι να αγοράσεις ?????

----------


## Kiriaki

Ναι καιρος ειναι να μαθω..εσεις ολοι πως μαθατε?κακο ειναι να παρω καποιον παπαγαλο δεν ειναι δα και εγχειρηση καρδιας..συγνωμη που απευθομαι στο φορουμ για να μαθω θα κραταω τις αποριες για μενα!

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ ζητάω συγγνώμη αν παρεξήγησες τα παραπάνω λεγόμενα μου...και φυσικά να θέτεις εδώ τις απορίες σου και μακάρι να μπορούν όλες να λυθούν.
 Και πάλι συγγνώμη για τη παραπάνω απάντηση μου ,ίσως ήταν βιαστική

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Κυριακή και βέβαια να λες όλες τις απορίες σου ελεύθερα αυτή είναι και η ύπαρξη του φόρουμ.Ο Βαγγέλης καθαρά από υπερβάλλον ζήλο μίλησε.Συνεχίζουμε λοιπόν.Απάντησε μου σε αυτό που σε ρώτησα παραπάνω.

----------


## Kiriaki

Ναι αλλα οσο να ειναι με πειραξε αυτη η σημπεριφορα πιστευω οτι τα forum ειναι γι αυτην την δουλεια γι αυτο και απευ8ην8ηκα εδω...Τι να πω ισως και εγω απο τοσο αγαπη που εχω σε αυτα τα ζωα 8ελω να μα8ω οσο περισσοτερα μπορω για να τον εχω χαρουμε και υγειεστατο πιστευω οτι ειμαι απο τα λιγα ατομα που ρωτανε και ασχολιουνται τοσο πολυ  :sad:  
Τελος παντων τι να πω αν παντως 8ελεται μπορω να μην ξανα ποσταρω!
Οχι ο παπαγαλος δεν ειναι στο χερι ταισμενος τωρα ειναι μονος του στο κλουβι και τρωει μονος του αλλα κανει σαν τρελο!

----------


## vagelis76

> Ναι αλλα οσο να ειναι με πειραξε αυτη η σημπεριφορα πιστευω οτι τα forum ειναι γι αυτην την δουλεια γι αυτο και απευ8ην8ηκα εδω...Τι να πω ισως και εγω απο τοσο αγαπη που εχω σε αυτα τα ζωα 8ελω να μα8ω οσο περισσοτερα μπορω για να τον εχω χαρουμε και υγειεστατο πιστευω οτι ειμαι απο τα λιγα ατομα που ρωτανε και ασχολιουνται τοσο πολυ  
> Τελος παντων τι να πω αν παντως 8ελεται μπορω να μην ξανα ποσταρω!


Νομίζω οτι παραδέχτηκα τη λάθος συμπεριφορά μου ,τώρα μη το δραματοποιείς περισσότερο γιατι δε βγάζει πουθενά....άλλωστε  σε όλες σου τις απορίες έχω απαντήσει και δε σου ζήτησε κανένας να μη ξαναποστάρεις ή να μην έχεις απορίες..
Ζητώ συγγνώμη και πάλι και θέλω να λήξει εδώ.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Καλησπερα σας,συγνωμη αν σας ζαλιζω..τελικα αποφασισα θα παρω μπλε ringneck αλλα διαβαζω εδω μερικα φορουμ κ με εχουν φοβησει λιγο οτι δεν ειναι ευκολα πουλια οτι δεν εξημερωνονται  ευκολα η μπορει κ να μην εξημερωθουν η να μην σε εμπιστευτουν ποτε και ολα αυτα με εχουν φοβησει!!τι ισχυει στην πραγματικοτητα?επειδη θελω να τον εξημερωσω και απο οτι εχω καταλαβει πρεπει να τον ταιζω μεσα στο κλουβι.αν με φοβαται κ δεν με πλησιαζει να φαει αν τον αφησω νηστικο θα ερθει κοντα μου να φαει η ουτε αυτο μπορει να μην πετυχει?εσεις τι μου προτεινετε να κανω?τι τροφη πρεπει να του δινω με το χερι?θα το παρω 3 μηνων και απο οτι καταλαβα ειναι δυσκολο να ξερω το φυλλο του παρα μονο με dna.


Όχι δεν θα έρθει νηστικό κοντά σου.Δεν ενδείκνυται να αφήνουμε νηστικό ένα πουλάκι για να του μάθουμε κάτι.Πάρε το κοκατιλάκι και δεν θα χάσεις είναι πολύ γλυκά και αφοσιώνονται πολύ όταν τους δώσεις αγάπη.Εξάλου υπάρχουν μέλη εδώ που θα σε βοηθήσουν να το μαγαλώ σεις.Κοίτα εδώ και της Βίκυς το μικρό.
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1652&p=17835#p17835

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ωραια..και ποια ειναι η καταλληλοτερη τροφη για τριων μηνων ringneck?


Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα πουλάκια.Από την στιγμή που τρώνε μόνα τους θα βρεις ένα μείγμα σπόρων για το είδος που θέλεις.Φρούτα και λαχανικά θε πρέπει να του βάζεις για να δεις τι τρώει και τι όχι.Ο δικός μου τρελαίνεται για καλαμπόκι,κριμ κρακερ ολικής,μαύρο ψωμί του βρέχω μια γωνίτσα και παλεύει πολύ ώρα να το φάει.Μια πολύ καλή λιχουδιά είναι λίγο παστέλι χωρίς ζάχαρη βιολογικό.

----------


## Kiriaki

Καταλαβα οποτε δεν θα το κανω αυτο!!Το εχω αποφασισει αυτο, θελω να παρω το Ringneck.Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοηθεια σας!

Ωραια οποτε θα του βαζω αυτα που μου προτεινεις κ στην πορεια θα δω τι τρωει κ τι οχι!

----------


## Niva2gr

Κυριακή, πριν αποφασίσεις τί πρέπει να αγοράσεις πρέπει να μελετήσεις καλά. Στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν αρκετά πραγματάκια που μπορείς να διαβάσεις, όπως επίσης και σε διάφορα site στο ίντερνετ. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, καλύτερα να καθυστερήσεις την αγορά παπαγάλου για να μάθεις αυτά που χρειάζεται, ακόμα και αν αυτό σημαίνει οτι ίσως να χάσεις την ευκαιρία να πάρεις ένα απο τα δύο πουλιά τώρα. Άλλωστε δεν είναι τελικά τόσο δύσκολο στην Ελλάδα να βρεις κάποιο απο αυτά τα είδη. Σκέψου οτι, όποιο είδος και να επιλέξεις, θα ζήσει μαζί σου για πάρα πολλά χρόνια, επομένως δεν θέλεις μιά πιθανή βιαστική απόφαση τώρα να σου βγει σε κακό. 
Θα πρότεινα, για να μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε τις απορίες σου πιο οργανωμένα, για κάθε μία απο αυτές να ανοίξεις ένα διαφορετικό θέμα. Έτσι θα μπορούν να βρουν απαντήσεις και άλλοι που πιθανόν να έχουν τις ίδιες απορίες με εσένα. 

Σύμφωνα με την καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη ένας κοκατίλ είναι η πιο "ασφαλής" λύση για ανθρώπους που δεν έχουν ξαναασχοληθεί με παπαγάλους. Είναι εύκολα εκπαιδεύσιμοι, κοινωνικοί, και μαθαίνουν εύκολα να ασχολούνται με αυτά που μπορείς να τους προσφέρεις.

----------


## Kiriaki

Το σκεφτομαι εδω και πολλους μηνες να αποκτησω ενα παπαγαλο..πιο μικρη ειχαν εναν μικρο παπαγαλο αλλα τωρα θελω να αποκτησω εναν πιο μεγαλο απλα οι μεγαλοι εχουν περισσοτερες ευθυνες απο οτι βλεπω και ειναι κ πιο δυσκολοι στην εκπαιδευση ημουν απο την αρχη αναμεσα σε ringneck κ κοκατιλ..απλα δεν ξερω ποιον να αποκτησω πρωτα και επειδη βλεπω οτι εχω μια οικονομικη ανεση τωρα ειπα να παω σε κατι ποιο ακριβο και να του φτιαξω ενα μικρο παλατακι!

----------


## Niva2gr

Ένα καταπληκτικό κλουβί μπορείς να φτιάξεις ότι είδος και να πάρεις. Πράγματι, οι ρίγκνεκ είναι πιο απαιτητικοί απο τους κοκατίλ, αλλά αν έχεις χρόνο και διάθεση νομίζω οτι μπορείς να τα καταφέρεις ότι και να αποφασίσεις τελικά. Αρκεί να έχεις στο μυαλό σου, ότι και να αποφασίσεις, οτι αυτή η δέσμευση θα κρατήσει για πολλά χρόνια.Έχεις υπόψιν σου και κανένα άλλο είδος, όπως μία κονούρα, παπαγάλο Σενεγάλης, ή μονκ;

----------


## Kiriaki

Οσο για το κλουβι εχεις δικιο..Εγω επειδη μπορω να διαθεσω ολα αυτα που μου λες για αυτο επελεξα αυτον τον παπαγαλο!Ναι το εχω σκεφτει οτι ειναι για πολλα χρονια!αλλα δεν το βλεπω ετσι οτι σαν δεσμευση και οτι θα τον εχω πολλα χρονια το βλεπω πολυ διαφορετικα!οχι δεν εχω σκεφτει αλλους εκτος απο αυτους τους δυο!

----------


## Niva2gr

Πάντως προς το παρόν το θέμα είναι "μονόπαντο"! Δεν έχουν απαντήσει μέλη που έχουν ρίγκνεκ για να πουν τη γνώμη τους!

Παιδιάαααααα, πού είστε;

----------


## vassilis29

Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω πως και με το ringneck θα τα καταφέρει, με αγάπη και φροντίδα θα κερδίσει την εμπιστοσύνη του και όλα θα είναι καλά. Θα είναι βέβαια λιγάκι δύσκολα στην αρχή, αλλά βρε παιδιά πουλάκι είναι κι αυτό δεν είναι λιοντάρι  ::   ::  Πάρε εσύ το πουλάκι Κυριακή και τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που έχουν ringneck, καθώς και εμείς οι υπόλοιποι, εδώ είμαστε και θα σε βοηθήσουμε όσο μπορούμε.  Θα τον βλέπουμε και εμείς να μεγαλώνει και σένα να τα καταφέρνεις μια χαρά!!!

----------


## Kiriaki

::   ::   Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!και εγω πιστευω με πολυ θεληση,αγαπη κ υπομονη ολα θα γινουν!

----------


## copa

Κυριακή καλησπέρα και από εμένα.
Και τα 2 είδη παπαγάλων που λές είναι καλή επιλογή.
Επειδή έχω ένα θηλυκό ringneck εδώ και 6 μήνες, μπορώ να πω από καθαρά προσωπική πείρα, ότι χρειάζεται να δείξεις υπομονή επιμονή αγάπη και να σεβαστείς το πουλί. το κάθε πουλί έχει τον χαρακτήρα του και αυτό ως ένα βαθμό οροθετεί που μπορεί να φτάσει η εξημέρωση του πουλιού. 
Εμένα η μικρή μου είναι οκ, έχουμε δεθεί αρκετά, δεν φοβάται σχεδόν καθόλου, ανεβαίνει άνετα στο χέρι μου, έρχεται πετώντας, την ταίζω και γενικά δείχνει να με εμπιστεύεται απόλυτα. 'ολα αυτά τα πετύχαμε με πολύ υπομονή και σεβασμό προς τον παπαγάλο καθός και με αρκετές συμβουλές από τα παιδιά από το forum. δες το σχετικό θέμα.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=401
φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## copa

Εδώ και κάποιες φωτογραφείς που έχω τραβήξει. στις 2 πρώτες έρχεται πετώντας σε εμένα.
είναι πολύ καλή.
Φιλικά
Κώστας

----------


## Kiriaki

Ναι πιστευω χρειαζεται αρκετη υπομονη αγαπη σεβασμος κ επιμονη γιατι οι περισσοτεροι λενε οτι ειναι ενα απο τα δυσκολα πουλια και αν μπορεις να τα διαθεσεις ολα αυτα θα καταφερεις να σε εμπιστευτει!θα προσπαθησω οσο χρειαστει για να καταφερω να δεθει ο παπαγαλος μαζι μου!

----------


## ivi

καλησπερα σε ολους!! kiriaki σχετικα με το ποιο πουλακι θα αγορασεις εγω θα σου προτεινα το κοκατιλ!! ειμουν και γω πριν ενα μηνα περιπου στην ιδια θεση!! σχετικα με το ρινκνεκ!!! πιστευω οτι ειναι απιστευτα ομορφα πουλια και ηθελα να παρω και ουτε που σκευτομουνα για αλλο πουλακι!!! τελικα εγινε χοντρη βλακεια και δεν το πηρα γιατι με κοροιδεψε ο πετσοπας!!! οπως και να εχει το θεμα αν εισαι προθυμη να δωσεις την μεγιστη σημασια στο πουλακι τοτε πιστευω μπορεις να το εξημερωσεις και να κερδισεις την εμπιστοσυνη του!! απλα θα σου παρει πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο απο οτι στο κοκατιλ!! εχω βρει παρα πολλα θεματα για τα ρινκνεκ και ξερω πως ειναι δυσκολα πουλια .. αλλα οταν εχεις υπομονη και επιμονη μπορεις να το εξημερωσεις!! 
βεβαια υπαρχουν και αλλα πουλια που μπορεις να ψαξεις τα οποια ειναι αρκετα ευκολοτερα!! εγω προσωπικα κατεληξα σε σενεγαλης και με την βοηθεια των παιδειων εδω στο φορουμ τα παω πολυ καλα μαζι του!!ψαξε το λιγο περισσοτερο θα ελεγα εγω!!! ειναι αρκετα πουλια  που ειναι πολυ ευκολοτερα απο τα ρινκνεκ!!(κονουρες, κοκατιλ, mayer..) μην ξεχνας πως τα ρινκνεκ φωναζουν πολυ δυνατα!!!!
φιλικα!!

----------


## ivi

και κατι ακομα!! σιγουρα το ρινκνεκ ειναι τοσο μικρο?? ειδες δαχτυλιδι?? αν ναι τι χρονολογια γραφει?? στο λεω γιατι ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να ειναι τοσο μικρο λογω του οτι τα ρινκνεκ αυτο το διαστημα γεννανε αυγα!!! εμενα τοτε που θα επερνα ρινκνεκ μου ειπανε καλο μαιο να μου φερουνε μωρο και να το ταιζω εγω στο χερι λογω του οτι θα ειναι εβδομαδων το πουλι... το ψαξες αυτο το θεμα???

----------


## Kiriaki

Ειναι σιγουρο οτι εχουν γεννες μονο τον Μαιο?

----------


## ivi

ο πετσοπας που πηρα το πουλακι μου ασχολειται μονο με πουλια και πηρε σε 2-3 πετσοπ στην αθηνα με τα οποια συνεργαζεται και ειπανε πως απριλιο με μαιο κανουν αυγα κυριως!! γενικα απο οσα διαβασα ανοιξη κανουν αυγα!!! δεν πιστευω να ειναι απολυτο αυτο απλα ψαξε το λιγο!! δαχτυλιδι εχει το πουλακι??

----------


## Kiriaki

Δεν νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο γιατι αν ηταν ετσι τοτε το χειμωνα δεν θα ειχαν εισαγωγες ετσι πιστευω τουλαχιστον τωρα ουτε και εγω γνωριζω σιγουρα  ::  .Οχι δεν εχει γιατι θα το παρω απο μια γνωστη μου οποτε δεν νομιζω να με κοροιδευει!

----------


## ivi

τοτε αν εισαι σιγουρη οκ! απλα στο λεω βαση οσων μου ειπανε και μενα και απο οσα διαβασα!!!οπως οτι και να αποφασισεις τελικα ευχομαι να ειναι το καλυτερο για σενα!! και κατι ακομα για να καταλαβεις αν ειναι μωρο, τα ματια του πρεπει να ειναι καταμαυρα, τα ποδαρακια του ροζουλι και το ραμφος πορτοκαλοκοκκινο και οχι κοκκινο!!!

----------


## Kiriaki

Μηπως ξερεις μεχρι ποσο μηνων εχουν αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα?Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## ivi

νομιζω μεχρι 1 χρονου!!!οσο πιο μικρα τοσο πιο εντονα ειναι τα συγκεκριμενα χαρακτηριστικα!!απο εκει τουλαχιστον μπορεις να εισαι σιγουρη οτι ειναι μικρο!!!!

----------


## Kiriaki

Σε ευχαριστω και παλι θα τα παρατηρησω αυτα που μου ειπες!  :winky:

----------


## ivi

τιποτα!! και οτι αλλο θες!! αντε και να μας πεις νεα!!!

----------


## Kiriaki

Ναι απο αυτην την εβδομαδα θα εχω σιγουρα και ελπιζω να ειναι πολυ καλα! "fullyhappy"

----------

